# Gold Price to hit US$1,000,000 an ounce!!!



## thestorm (23 October 2006)

Yes, thats $1 million an ounce.

Have a read and a listen:

http://news.goldseek.com/GoldSeek/1161577403.php


----------



## GreatPig (23 October 2006)

At $1m an ounce, rings are going to be the most expensive part of a wedding! 

GP


----------



## phoenixrising (23 October 2006)

Indian wedding season would be in trouble, but already married women worth a fortune


----------



## Agentm (23 October 2006)

i know a MD of a gold company which is part of a takeover right now,, told me pretty well how he saw the gold prices would be over a three year period,, been absolutely correct so far..  didnt read the article,, but he blew me away when he said $1k per ounce...  still respect his wisdom of the industry over anyones.. so wouldnt surprise if it eventuated,, 

no i am not in the share anymore...

yes i was in the stock but sold out ages ago to invest in the old texas tea..


----------



## Realist (23 October 2006)

Dr. Doom expects US hyperinflation to bring $10,000 per ounce gold and that could be just the beginning. In fact, American's could see the gold price climb to $1,000,000 per ounce if the dollar demise follows the pathway of all previous fiat currencies. Dr. Faber investigates China's economic miracle. He claims that Asian's are moving from bicycles, to motorcycles and cars, so expect much higher energy prices.

holly cow, Asians drive cars now!!


----------



## brown dog (24 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> holly cow, Asians drive cars now!!




What I want to know, is who the hell let them! Nice people generally,but bloody terrible drivers!...........


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2006)

There are still some short term problems with gold getting bullish again. The US is doing too well atm......

1018 [Dow Jones] Australia's CBA reiterates bearish stance on gold after Comex futures posted 5th consecutive lower high; "technically that's a sign a market is in trouble." Sharp overnight losses attributed to USD strength, less dovish U.S. interest rate sentiment, crude oil weakness, unconvincing charts; last at $581.90/oz, up nearly $2 on NY close. Needs to hold $580 or risks fall back to $565, break of which may snap investor patience. "The gold market looks like it's about to turn surly."(JAD)


----------



## Sean K (24 October 2006)

Perhaps the run to $1m will start after the US mid terms?

 1503 [Dow Jones] Analyst with major commodities trading house in Tokyo telling clients to wait until after Nov. 7 U.S. midterm elections to buy gold; expects strong dollar, strong DJIA, weak oil price before vote - all negative factors for bullion. Expects funds to start buying gold again after election, lifting price back over $600 with run at $650 by year-end, $700 in 2007. Gold last at $578.55, down $4.65 from overnight NY.(JSH)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 October 2006)

brown dog said:
			
		

> What I want to know, is who the hell let them! Nice people generally,but bloody terrible drivers!...........




Thats a little harsh, also ever heard of DRIFT? Probably not and I'm guessing you ain't never tried it, great sport, came from Japan (Alot of fun if you know what your doing).


Back on topic, Sean I second that, wait till after US Elections, like we discussed, the powers that B are controliing things in lead up to elections, post election there presence won't be as strong (my opinion only).


----------



## brown dog (25 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Thats a little harsh, also ever heard of DRIFT? Probably not and I'm guessing you ain't never tried it, great sport, came from Japan (Alot of fun if you know what your doing).



Yes it was a bit harsh and bigotted I know,it is not good form to generalize about a specific race. 
 Yes I have heard of "drift"- it is to Motorsport, what synchronised swimming is to Olympic style swimming races. But this is not the place to discuss it anyway.
Forget about gold, Zinc is the new gold,go those ZINC stocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

